# Heidi Montag: Better Before or After



## Adrienne

Picture Source






Meh. Still annoying as f*ck. Next thing you know Wildenstein's gonna have a long lost sister before this is over.


----------



## emily_3383

I think she was pretty before but I guess id have to see a non-photoshop picture to see the real difference. lol


----------



## missmignonne

I think she looks better in the after shot but she should stop before it gets ugly...


----------



## StereoXGirl

She looks too plastic now. By the time she's middle-aged, she'll look like Joan Rivers.


----------



## Adrienne

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think she was pretty before but I guess id have to see a non-photoshop picture to see the real difference. lol Lol I know right. They should add an 11th plastic surgery: overdone photoshopping.


----------



## Dalylah

I think she looked better before. She looks a little softer and more natural. I am glad she fixed her eyebrow color though. It looks better now.


----------



## Karren

Wow!! Thoase are BIG!!! I like before better!!!


----------



## Lucy

before is better, but i never thought she was that pretty anyway, LC all the way!!


----------



## Bec688

Wow, could she have gotten her implants any bigger, who was she taking inspiration from, Pamela Anderson?


----------



## bia910

I actually thought she was pretty before (as in her before picture) now though UGH she looks like so plastic and just downright generic. And to top it off her new breasts are horrible!! way to fake! She should have stuck with her first set of implants, they were nice.


----------



## HairEgo

The 'before' photo with her smaller implants, I think she looks pretty good there. In the 'after' aka GIANT implants photo, her face is all distorted and looks weird. If you cant stay in the spotlight from the hills, a fake wedding followed by a real wedding, and your annoying attempt at a singing career, I guess the next natural step in hollywood would be to over indulge in plastic surgery...gotta keep in the headlines somehow!


----------



## pinksugar

I think she looks better before, only because the implants are too big.


----------



## Dragonfly

I heard that she wants bigger implants, on the Wendy Williams show.

I think she is a pretty girl, but its up to her if she wants to improve. Not for me to judge.


----------



## internetchick

She looks more like Brooke Hogan now.

That's not a compliment.


----------



## Darla

Even her hair looked better in the before.


----------



## usersassychick0

does anyone know if the new surgeries are even true? I tried to compare the before and after.. it just looks like photoshop to me!


----------



## HairEgo

Originally Posted by *usersassychick0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif does anyone know if the new surgeries are even true? I tried to compare the before and after.. it just looks like photoshop to me! Good point....it could be a huge publicity stunt....but with People magazine?


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon

i prefer the before. She looks like she had the muscle below her eyes snipped which always cahnges the eye shape and makes it gross.

i also feel like the features of her face no longer fit together.

however i will reserve judgement till i see real life pictures. The pictures in the magazine are so photoshoped it is hard to tell what she really looks like now


----------



## Geek

oh lord, the boobs. I'll take her before.


----------



## lolaB

She looks so old now. Like a 65 year old with amazing plastic surgery.


----------



## cherryblossom13

I can't stand her. Sorry I sound really mean!!!!

She still isn't that pretty either (even with all that surgery)

I can understand being on that show, and not feeling pretty enough next to everyone, and that is a shame, but I don't like her as a person either....


----------



## Chaeli

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think she was pretty before but I guess id have to see a non-photoshop picture to see the real difference. lol That was my very first thought when I first looked at the pics.


----------



## Aprill

She was never hot....she looked regular now she looks like a Tranny


----------



## kabuki_killer

I personally cannot tell by looking at her face pictures of before and after. All I see is the same blonde chick in both photos. I guess that's the worst comment a girl with plastic surgery can get. XD However, now that you mention it, her eyes and boobs looked better before.

Her body looks more "fit" now, but things like cellulite and little bits of extra fat can only be subdued, never banished forever. It's normal among healthy women.


----------



## Silverundertow

i think she for sure looked way better before, why the f would someone in their 20's get botox. i guess someone who can right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mixie87

after.

now she has to do something about those big ass teeth


----------



## Shelley

I don't like Heidi but..

I think she looked better before the surgery.


----------



## tsuxx

*Hoooooly crap. She looks like my Barbie doll now.*

She looked ... RIGHT, before. Now she just looks like a plastic toy. I loved her breasts and stomach before. Now they just look so unnatural.

I also think her face was fine. Interesting, even. Now? ... Meh.

Gross. That about sums up my reaction to the after. If she had looked like the after without actually being who she was _before_, I might have no issue. But she changed too much of herself. It's just gross.


----------



## +melanie

Her face looks mainly now, the strong jaw I think?? Chin is better though. Boobs are fowl.


----------



## bCreative

I never thought this thing looked good. I wish her and her sorry excuse for a husband would just jump off the face of this earth. She looks so freakishly plastic now.


----------



## feu_du_ciel

she looks way nicer before, eps her boobs, now they look like 2 big plastic balloons just like Pamela Anderson @[email protected]


----------



## Geek

whoa! nice


----------



## Abbygalll

Definitely better before




However, she has never been my fav. I think her stomach area looks better now... but her face scream ouch.

And the implants make her look wayyy top heavy. That was a bad decision, lol.

IDK though... everyone knows what photoshop can do


----------



## piegirl

I personally think she looked better before she had any procedures done; she is a pretty girl, all she needed was to find the right style &amp; to give herself time to grow into her looks... She had her first procedure done around the age of 21; most people are not even done with puberty at that age. She just needs to stop trying to be a celebrity if anything.


----------



## nikkixoxoxo

I've never liked her, but I thought she was beautiful before. Now she looks awful.


----------



## Johnnie

Originally Posted by *Tony-admin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif whoa! nice Typical male answer! LOL...J/K 

She doesn't look so great in the after photo as shown but I've seen some where she looks pretty good. I thought she looked cute all natural but I don't think she looks bad in comparison. I agree though...those boobies are way too big.


----------



## Chaseoc

She was beautiful before... she looks so artificial now. Guess she doesn't believe in natural beauty... stupid Hollywood. BUT I will admit her stomach looks better now, but other than that... NAY!


----------



## kimkar

I think now heidi looks so sexy.


----------



## KKitty010

I think that she looked much better before she got anything done. She was naturally pretty and cute before- she looks so fake now.


----------



## me0wmix

I think she looked just fine before! She had a much more sultry look about her...now she just looks generic.


----------



## Amber204

The first hing I thought was Ewww those boobs are nasty!! I bet that dude convinced her to do it, if he was anything special he would have told her no friggin way are you getting implants. I have allot of girlfriends who have tasteful one's but that's borderline Jenny Jones show style, yhuck!! :S


----------



## seasideskincare

She's a mess no matter how she looks.


----------



## katame131997

She looked so much better before. Her eyebrow lift makes her look like she's always turned off by something....or it makes her look evil. Either way, blech.


----------

